

Hasbro Sues ASUS Over Use Of Transformer Prime Name - leeoniya
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-toy-maker-sues-android-tablet-maker-over-transformer-tablet/

======
jcr
After the quiet, back-room deals where Google licensed the "Android" and
"Droid" trademarks from Lucas Arts, I kind of wondered about the "Transformer
Prime" from ASUS when it was announced. One of the most important things about
trademarks is the "class" (in legal parlance) descibing the goods or services
that the trademark (or servicemark) covers... --There are _tons_ of trademarks
on the term "transformer" (or the plural "transformers") and each is (or
should be) in a specific class.

[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4003%3A...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4003%3Ali4ir5.1.1&p_search=searchss&p_L=50&BackReference=&p_plural=yes&p_s_PARA1=&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA1%24LD&expr=PARA1+AND+PARA2&p_s_PARA2=Transformers&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA2%24COMB&p_op_ALL=AND&a_default=search&a_search=Submit+Query&a_search=Submit+Query)

I could find two "Transformers" trademarks held by Hasbro, but their may be
others that I haven't found.

[http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=7...](http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=78909808)
[http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=7...](http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=75759100)

The class in both of the above do not cover portable electronic devices of any
type. In essence, it seems Hasbro is stuffed.

EDIT: For clarity, it was actually Motorola Mobile which licensed "Droid" if
memory serves me correctly, but they were acquired by Google, so it's
basically the same.

